# Atlanta Trail System



## Jnamo (Apr 14, 2006)

Looking at going riding over the holiday weekend. What is the parking like at Tomahawk Lake Campground?

Where else is there parking, I am coming in from north of Alpena...

Thanks!


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

The main trailhead is located north of Atlanta off M-33 on your right. It shares a parking lot with the DNR office building...
Have fun, Be safe!!!!
Tim


----------



## Jnamo (Apr 14, 2006)

Not to be a pain, but I can ride either bummers roost or the Atlanta trail. They are around the same distance from my place. Which one would you recommend? I am looking for something slower and more technincal rather than 100mph and sandy..

This is all pretty new to me so I am learning as I go. 

Thanks!


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

pain??? never...got to learn the ropes somehow....
I would stick to Atlanta Trails. Bummers Roost i am pretty sure is "cycle only".
Atlanta has a mixture of trails and route. Along with some MCCC trails running threw it. Best bet is to stay off "CYCLE ONLY" trails.

What are you riding?


----------



## Jnamo (Apr 14, 2006)

I have an older Suzuki ATV. 

I guess Atlanta it is. I just hope my b-i-l comes up with me so I dont have to go alone. That would be kind of boring!

Thanks


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

when you going, this weekend???
You living in Canton and myself in Wetland, Maybe we can hook up someday....
I ride alot, juat taking it easy now, just got called back to work. Trying to put funds back into the bank before play...


----------



## Laketrotter (Jan 26, 2008)

From what I read , the Bummer's Roost trail has been wided to 50" for ATV's. Check out Fishweb Site for more imfo. http://www.fishweb.com/recreation/orv/reports/orv-onaway.html


----------



## Jnamo (Apr 14, 2006)

CAMODIAK said:


> when you going, this weekend???
> You living in Canton and myself in Wetland, Maybe we can hook up someday....
> I ride alot, juat taking it easy now, just got called back to work. Trying to put funds back into the bank before play...


I too have to go back to work. The summer off was nice though. 

That sounds like a plan for sure. I would love to learn the trails and ride! Thanks


----------

